# Suggestion for a new sticky



## discus (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi all 

Is it possible to set up a new sticky with all kinds of helpful hints on taking quality pictures of our tanks. Niko I see you have given advice all over is it possible to put it one comprehensive sticky. I wanna be able to take pics like jhemlow.

Thanks 
Discus


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

What may work better then a sitcky is to take the various advice posts and edit them into a single or group of Articles for the Library.


----------



## discus (Jul 20, 2004)

Good idea Gnat


----------

